# Can some one help me?!?!?



## javlin42 (Dec 21, 2004)

I got this tach to put in my maxima, and i need help on the instal.i need to connect the green wire to the positive side of the coil and I cant find the coil. Can some 1 please tell me where it is?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Please don't. Just take it back. you don't need a monster tach in your car. the one you have in your dash works perfectly fine.


----------

